Ask HN: Yahoo's stock market cap is $53B, how Verizon bought it just for $4.4B? - tarikozket
======
zeusk
Because VZW did not buy YHOO, they bought Yahoo's US business. YHOO still has
Yahoo Japan and their investment in Alibaba.

------
gigatexal
yup - Alibaba is the only monetarily worthwhile investment they made.

